# Musicians thread - music production, instruments etc. what do you play?



## Urfacemypalm (Oct 28, 2013)

Just seeing how many fellow RIU members out there who rock out or produce music.

Think my tubes on my line 6 amp are going out, noticed a volume fluxuation when I was jamming today.

I use ableton live 8.2 to create my music. 
Have md421-2 mic, at2020 and sm57 for recording vox and guitar.
Use a Focusrite 8 input interface

I play everything from alternative/punk to techno/electronic music I create with my keyboard.

What about you guys?


----------



## Bombur (Oct 28, 2013)

Forever drums. 7 piece PDP kit, z-custom cymbals and an iron cobra double kick


----------



## Steve French (Oct 28, 2013)

Got myself a Fender Telecaster, an Epiphone Dot (pos), and a Gretsch g-5034 acoustic. Also got a mandolin, ukulele and banjo kicking around somewhere, but I am mainly guitar focused. Just rocking a couple practice amps at the moment, no justification for anything larger than that. Have to give props to this Fender Mustang amp I recently acquired though. Can get some good sounds out of it, play an MP3 player through it for a backing track, the amps and effects models aren't complete shit like with many others of this style of amp.

Just keep a TASCAM DR-05 around for quickly recording my ideas. Haven't delved into any production or recording anything that sounds good.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2013)

Urfacemypalm said:


> Just seeing how many fellow RIU members out there who rock out or produce music.
> 
> Think my tubes on my line 6 amp are going out, noticed a volume fluxuation when I was jamming today.
> 
> ...


thats what you get for using a line 6... id run a sledge hammer through one. 
Orange OR100 here.. i play a lot of different stuff lol.. when it comes to pedals i stick to 2 mainly, vintage ibanez tube screamer or my boss loop pedal. got a morley wah and a crybaby i dont use much anymore. mostly play my strats.. custom shop american and a mexican. but lately ive been picking up my gibson ES335 a lot.. im guessing your amp is a combo.. look for a used vox. they are the best combo's in my opinion. as for recording you got me beat completely right now, im just using garageband off a friends macbook


----------



## Bombur (Oct 28, 2013)

srh88 said:


> thats what you get for using a line 6... id run a sledge hammer through one.
> Orange OR100 here.. i play a lot of different stuff lol.. when it comes to pedals i stick to 2 mainly, vintage ibanez tube screamer or my boss loop pedal. got a morley wah and a crybaby i dont use much anymore. mostly play my strats.. custom shop american and a mexican. but lately ive been picking up my gibson ES335 a lot.. im guessing your amp is a combo.. look for a used vox. they are the best combo's in my opinion. as for recording you got me beat completely right now, im just using garageband off a friends macbook


Orange makes good stuff, definitely the way to go if you've got the $$.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Orange makes good stuff, definitely the way to go if you've got the $$.


line 6 makes ok stuff to.. but everyone i ever knew that owned one it broke.. its a good starter amp though, all the effects built in. but they arent built right.. they are cheap as fudge


----------



## actont (Oct 28, 2013)

Been playing Lead guitar for over 30 years..Played with Stompin Tom, Our lady Peace, Smashing pumpkins, Goode brothers..Never liked Line 6...EVER unless your a Noob. Get a good Marshall!..Go big or go home!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 28, 2013)

Drummer and camp fire guitar player lol.
Instruments once owned: 
Canwood 7pc, Pearl 5pc and old Gretsch set, Gibson SG, Ibenez double neck and Ibenez hollow body with the odd acoustic.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 28, 2013)

Fender P/Jazz combo bass (love this thing)
AMPEG SVT tube head with the Ampeg Cofffin cabinet with the 8x10's.
I play loud and have been know to rattle inards.


----------



## chewberto (Oct 28, 2013)

Mesa boogie mark 4, mackie pa, jbl speakers, Gibson sg, takamine and Washburn acoustic and nylon, shure sm58, monster cables, bunch of other shit too!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Mesa boogie mark 4, mackie pa, jbl speakers, Gibson sg, takamine and Washburn acoustic and nylon, shure sm58, monster cables, bunch of other shit too!


always wanted a mesa boogie.. was so jealous when a buddy got one


----------



## chewberto (Oct 28, 2013)

You ghost liking my shit? 20 times


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 28, 2013)

actont said:


> Been playing Lead guitar for over 30 years..Played with *Stompin Tom, Our lady Peace, Smashing pumpkins, Goode brothers*..Never liked Line 6...EVER unless your a Noob. Get a good Marshall!..Go big or go home!


Nice variety!, some very talented people there...


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 29, 2013)

Ukulele player here. Love it.


----------



## homegrown36 (Oct 29, 2013)

Protunes, Traktor and Reason..that's right, Reason. And sax.. my 1957 selmer mark VI is my other baby. Good music is the perfect compliment to some potent buds, huh?


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 30, 2013)

I have played guitar for 19 years but honestly haven't fucked with it much for the past like... 6 or so. Lately I play 7 strings but I will probably get an 8 if I see something I like. 
I mostly play death metal and clean evil sounding shit; I can also play the drums good enough to play at a shitty bar but that's about it. I have had a mesa boogie triple rectifier half stack and peavy 6505+ full stack... I really want to play an ENGL powerball with a Vader cab. I like MXR pedals. Ibanez, Jackson, and ESP are my favorite guitars... I like the way PRS feels too but they are a little pricy and I think they only make 6 strings...


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

analogue amps all the way! I play a telecaster kit guitar that I built up and ive just replaced my acoustic with a washburn (no cutaway or electrics to keep it cheap!) and I really rate them! I owned a fender semi acoustic for 15yrs (the sound had got real nice) but I smashed it (literally) that's alcohol for you!:/ got a marshall valvestate stack from the 80s but it doesn't like telecasters!


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

mesa boogie,you lucky cunts this thread is great. my last cello was an Ernst Liebich - Breslau, Poland (before ze germans took hold) c.1875. an ex gf left me with several bailiff debts and I had to sell it to get myself out of shit. £1800 it made:/


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.myspace.com/tmorgans does anyone remember music2000? I loved it heres some of my efforts


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2013)

only play clarinet and keyboard but im a beast on fl studio.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 7, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I have played guitar for 19 years but honestly haven't fucked with it much for the past like... 6 or so. Lately I play 7 strings but I will probably get an 8 if I see something I like.
> I mostly play death metal and clean evil sounding shit; I can also play the drums good enough to play at a shitty bar but that's about it. I have had a mesa boogie triple rectifier half stack and peavy 6505+ full stack... I really want to play an ENGL powerball with a Vader cab. I like MXR pedals. Ibanez, Jackson, and ESP are my favorite guitars... I like the way PRS feels too but they are a little pricy and I think they only make 6 strings...


http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_eg_page13.php?data_id=76&color=CL01&year=2013&cat_id=1&series_id=164 My dream guitar


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Nov 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/toke-n-talk/2644937d1367848637-post-pic-your-guitar-guitars.jpg


----------



## colatraine (Dec 6, 2013)

Eastman makes great acoustics and jazz guitars. They are also very lovely


----------

